# Novice (new boater) Day at the Ramp



## fly-chucker (Jul 22, 2008)

_Please provide some feedback and guidance to these questions after you read my story below. I would appreciate the help. 
_
1. What is the best way to lauch and recover a ghenooe at the boat ramp if you are alone, or with someone who is not really capable of assisting with the process? Is a well paved ramp or non paved ramp better for launch?

2. Is it just me, or is the tiller driven motor a pain in the ass to launch and recover on the trailer, and for tight spots like a slip?

3. Is there anyone out there who can or is willing show a new boater how to properly launch and recover alone, pull into a dock slip properly, and other best practices of handling a ghenooe in tight spots? Most boating schools are made for larger boats with steering consoles. I dont see too many for small boats.

*Story

2nd trip out nearly turned fatal. 

I am new to boating, and I purchased a new Ghenooe classic and put a 15hp on boat. I decided to go to chokoloskee because I have rented small boats their in the past. I felt this would be a good place to practice with the boat. No problems getting into the water and launching. 

We had a non-eventful morning out on the water until we returned to the marina and I pulled into slip to get my vehicle. My mom was my test passenger today, and she fell in the water at the dock trying to play stretch armstrong while tying off. The boat began to drift from the dock. I was more embaressed than she was, but she was fine.

The real potential nightmare started when I was trying to drive the boat onto the trailer. I have only one cast and recovery under my belt, and the first went fairly well. 

My first approach to the trailer was off. The wind kept pushing my stern towards the dock and throwing off my approach. I was afraid to gun it because I am throttle shy at the dock. So, I put the boat in reverse at turtle, and as I am pulling away my bow blows towards the dock. I give it some gas to clear the dock, turn the tiller handle throttle the wrong direction which sends me toward the boats slips, and panic for second before I smack the gear in foward. That stupid move jolts me foward at a high speed and next thing you know I am headed for some adjacent pilings. I hit the kill switch, and nightmare was over. I thought I was going to crash my brand new boat, and for sure be seriously injured. 

A good samaritan was nice enough to help me latch the winch to the boat ( My mom is older, and this was not a task for her). Like I said, this was a run to get some practice. I took every safety precaution that the boating safety manuals suggest, but I guess no of the book knowledge matters until you get ouit on the water. I even set the throttle control to be on the stiffest setting to avoid any gunning of the throttle, and kept the steering at a medium resistance.

The whole ride home I was a bit shaken, and replaying the scenario in my head. Fortunaltely, I am ok. The boat is fine. The tiller throttle and steering will take some getting used to at the dock. *[/b]


----------



## axe11924 (Jul 27, 2008)

Glad all is OK and no one got hurt. Worry not as the more you do it the easier it will get (like second nature) I had a similar problem when I went from my 17' Key West to my 22' Pathfinder that extra 5' in length was a problem retrieving in a cross wind.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow. Adventuresome to say the least. Glad you and your Mom are OK.

I had a classic with a 15 also and never drove it up on the trailer. I would barely submerge the trailer bunks, line the boat up with a rope, and then winch it on. Be prepared to get wet sometimes, but it worked for me. I'm not a tiller fan either.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with phishphood, I never power on to a trailer.
Only the rear roller or bunk is at water level
1) Install a walkboard on the trailer frame for ease of access to bow eye
2) Install trailer guides to align hull as it is pulled onto trailer
3)If you have a trolling motor use it for approaching the dock if
you don't feel comfortable with the tiller drive.
4)Winching up a small boat is easier than paying medical expenses.
5)Keeping your axles dry prevents having to inspect and rebuild
your wheel hubs every 6 months, even with grease injection caps.
Also saves having to replace the suspension every 5 years.
6)If it's hard to get the boat on/off the trailer without launching
the trailer, lubricate the bunk carpets with candle wax or canning paraffin,
works as well as installing polymer slicks.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

I back my trailer down to where half of the bunks are under water drive the boat on the trailer at this poit the boat is not float and i walk to the front step out of boat onto trailer and latch and winch then pull boat out of water. i guess to the novice boater this prob isnt easy but the more you do it the easier it gets i have been around boats since i was 5 and started driving my dads on the trailer at the age of 5 so.


Alex


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Glad everyone is okay and biggest bruises are to your ego. That happens to all of us once and awhile. I will take a little different view than those before me. I powered up on the trailer. It takes some experience to get use to doing it and it sounds like you need to practice maneuvering your boat. Try to practice changing from forward to reverse and back in a safe place away from the dock. Practice in different conditions. Practice on days with wind and light currents too. Take your boat to a quiet dock during the week. Maybe after work and practice launching and loading your boat. Try it at different boat ramps. Steep ones, flat ones, poorly maintained ones, dirt ramps, anything you can get to and practice. Don't worry about beating up the boat. Its a Gheenoe. We all use and abuse them. They are close to indestructible. Their slogan should be "It takes a licking and keeps on fishing"

Also, get some trailer guide posts. They are helpful. All you have to do is get the bow between them and you are in. These help a lot where the conditions are difficult. I liked this company's a lot.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

X3 with the trailer guides. Nothing beats them. Also, I was with a buddy recently as he took the course for a boater's license, and one of the questions had to do with the amount of bunk in the water when loading. I think the answer was 50% in the water, not sure though (somebody correct me if I'm wrong). But having too much of your bunks out of the water is easier than having the trailer in too deep when loading IMO.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> But having too much of your bunks out of the water is easier than having the trailer in too deep when loading IMO.


depends on the boat and the angle of the ramp


I load and unload by myself all the time and never drive on the trailer. Takes 2 seconds with the winch and that way if you need to correct something, alignment or whatever, it is more controllable. In terms of docking, try and keep your hand off the throttle and just use the gears til you get more familiar with how th boat reacts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

> > But having too much of your bunks out of the water is easier than having the trailer in too deep when loading IMO.
> 
> 
> depends on the boat and the angle of the ramp
> ...


X2 but I almost never winch mine on. I power on. Guides are OK but the would have to be half way up the boat (widest part) to use they way they were designed. Pimp'n you trailer to fit the boat is the key ante experience for how deep to set the trailer is crucial. I back down further than necessary, then pull forward to we the bunks.  FYI, the trailer I use (pimped) works for all Noes with some very minor adjustment between models.

I would agree that till you get used to the boat, winch it on. You'll learn quickly where you need to place the trailer to make life easy. Take your boat out on a week day and find a dock to practice landings from every angle. Get used to bumping from F/N/R till you can lay her against the dock without having to pull yourself or slamming.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

If you have a choice of ramps, choose the one where the current or wind will push your boat towards the dock. That way you can put out two fenders or someone can sit on the dock and use their feet to keep the boat away. When I launch by my self, I loop around a piling and tie off the the poling platform using a long bow line. Neither end can float away. I never drive on the trailer either. Pick a day during the week when the ramps are empty to practice. Dont worry about the other people getting angry. We all made mistakes when we started too.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I used to paddle a LOT Then Got a Telescoping Boat hook Very helpfull

Dont forget to Un plug lights before Backing the trailer in ...after you pull out and are in the tie-down area and the lights are drained plug 'em back in ... Untill you get them up on the Guide ons ...(trim the Bolts !!!)

1/2 In with the bunks seems to work well Winching on is good wet the bunks 

Have Fun enjoy your 'Noe

Remember you are dealing with a boat you are gonna get wet 

Dave


----------



## Hydrabee (Aug 27, 2007)

As everyone has already said, it does get easier with time and more practice.  However over the last 25 years of owning Gheenoes with tillers, I have come to the conclusion that part of the problem of loading them under power is with the trailer set up.  If you add a roller at the rear crossmember and a 2 x 12 carpeted walkboard to the center of the trailer beteween the bunks, it makes things much easier.  With these two options added to my trailer, I can get my Highsider far enough on the trailer that it will stay on until I walk out of the front and attach the winch for the remainder of the loading.  At any rate, don't give up.  Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I hardly ever trailer my Noe, so I'm pulling in and out of a slip every time I go out. What I'd suggest is that as you approach the slip, you first get your bow pointed in the right direction, then gain enough forward momentum to carry you gently into the slip. You don't have to be totally lined up at this point, just tracking the right way. Put the motor in neutral and glide in using your tiller to steer without power. With these light boats, you don't need the prop to make a turn. If you get into trouble, bump it in and out of reverse quickly to stop, line yourself back up and bump it briefly into forward to try again.  Of course, wind and current could change the dynamics of this significantly. 

As for trailering, I've only used the troller to load, never the outboard. Most of the few times I've done it, I've walked it onto the trailer from an adjacent dock or seawall. The hardest part for me is backing down the ramp! ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

what town do you live in ?

what ramp is close to you ?


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

There are tons of tricks, and plenty of advice, however practice is the only thing that will make you proficient.

Where are you located? If it is anywhere close, I would galdly help you with the basics.

A tiller motor is actually the best for control, however if not comfortable it may seem like the scariest. I promise, after a few trips you will gain confidence and be loading your boat like a pro.


----------



## fly-chucker (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you to all who replied. Very useful. Judging by the amount of views I guess I am not the only one interested in this topic.

Thank you all!


----------



## OhNoMrBill (May 21, 2008)

fly-chucker,
This I think is required reading, it made me feel better.
http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5082&highlight=stupid


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

If it was the campground ramp in Choko it is not a one person launch to begin with, if water is low you practically have to have vehicle in water to pull out. 

As for putting in yourself get a pattern where you arer confident and comfortable putting in and taking out, then if you have someone with you that is a novice give them the minimal to do and go at it as you were alone. If I have help launching it usually feels like it takes twice as long. (except when dhawk drives on for me)


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Someone may have already said this, but for launching solo i always have atleast a 15' rope tied to the front of my noe. i attatch one looped end to my winch stand, then back her down and lock up te brakes enough to get the boat away from the trailer. then i just grab the rope, walk up on the dock and tie her off or pull it to the bank.

Loading, i just line her up and power on. i just always make sure my bunks are at the right depth. and my upright definitely help.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You are braver than I am OSWLD, I was putting my 19' Whaler in one
morning a few years ago. Several guys were launching a flats skiff in the slip
next to the one I was using. They pulled up, undid the tie downs,
lined up with the ramp, once the tires touched the water they paused,
one undid the bowclip another grabbed the 2 docklines and hopped on the dock.
They called ready and the driver did the back and bump to launch the skiff.
He would have been okay except for the 2 smoke oil and slime on the ramp.
The boat, trailer and van all slid into the water. He reversed his left knee
under the vehicle door trying to stop his van from sliding into the water.
Very bad way to start the day. We got him out of the water, called 911
and sent for the park ranger. I don't like rebuilding my trailer every few years
being basically lazy so the only thing that gets wet on my trailer at launch
is the lower third of the trailer tires and rims. I had never thought about the
safety factor of my laziness before.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Every boat and trailer combo launches and retrieves differently. Take your time and go slow. Try to avoid peak times for launching and retrieving you'll stress yourself and not everyone will be patient. Unfortunate fact of life.

I like and use slick strips. My last boat had a roller trailer with an electric winch. That was da bomb! Just touch the rubber to the water, roll the skiff off. Then pull up to the trailer, clip the cable, push the button on the wireless remote and up the boat comes. 

Good luck!

cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I am going to repeat a line from a previous post in case it was missed in the verbage:

You can lubricate the carpeting on your trailer bunks with wax.
Works as well as the polymer slip sticks. Next time your
boat is launched, after the trailer has sat in the sun all AM.
Rub wax onto the carpeting on the bunks. It melts into
the carpet. I use paraffin from the grocery store but even 
candle wax will do the job. It acts just like the more costly
slip-stix. When its time to launch or retrieve the boat
you will be surprised how easy it is. I add wax until it produces
a visible sheen on the carpet. Does nothing to the hull.
This is a very old tweak taught to me by a man at a ramp
watching me fight one of my first boats onto a trailer.

Knowledge dies unless shared!


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> I am going to repeat a line from a previous post in case it was missed in the verbage:
> 
> You can lubricate the carpeting on your trailer bunks with wax.
> Works as well as the polymer slip sticks. Next time your
> ...



I am personal friends with the owners of gause built boats.

in their begging days they went to the ramp with a brand new boat and the new to be owner, the boat had never touched the water. well they unstrapped the boat and started to slowly back down the ramp. About half way down the boat slid off the trailer and landed on the ramp, short of the water. Needless to say they stopped waxing their bunks, and they had to postpone the delivery of the guys boat.

That trick works but BE EXTRA CAREFUL!!!!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The lesson from that fiasco is don't unlatch the bow
until you're ready for the boat to be off the trailer!
This applies whether bunks, rollers or slicks.
Most importantly, don't disconnect while still driving the vehicle!
Just remove the stern tie downs and the cross hull strap at the top 
of the ramp or in the staging area. Then once the trailer has been
maneuvered to the water and the vehicle brakes locked and front
tires blocked, then disconnect the bow clip.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> The lesson from that fiasco is don't unlatch the bow
> until you're ready for the boat to be off the trailer!
> Most importantly, don't disconnect while still driving the vehicle!


sometimes the obvious isn't so obvious to some... :-?


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

well like you said every rig launches differently.   I grew up spear fishing on the east coast of FL and the guys boat was a 32 scarab that he would completely unhook, drive in reverse and slam on the brakes.  The boat would slide off the trailer and a big wall of water came gushing over the transom every time. Granted he knew his rig VERY well as well as the ramp.  even when he was by him self this was his preferred launch method 

I also saw some one else do the same thing with a smaller rig abnd he sank the trailer.  Tried to drive forward and ripped the axle off the trailer.  Should have seen the guys face as he watched his axle and two tires float away in the current!!!

Personally when I had my 17 foot dusky I would launch by my self all the time in 2 min or less.  
1.  Prep everything you need before you back down the ramp (rods, coolers, bags of clothes, bait cast net what ever else).  Also undo the rear straps and the cross strap in the back
2.  back down to where the fenders are half submerged get out and start the boat. THEN, slowly release the bow eye hook, get back in the boat (my boat would not float away) and drive off the trailer.
3.  *I had a rope tied from the front to the stern cleats that was the right length that I could just go from the stern cleat, around the dock side of two pilings and then back to my bow eye cleat.  I would always have this rope tied up so I just idle over to the dock and flip the line over the two pilings and I am done docking*
4.  Drive my truck away, walk back, get in the boat and drive away


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> . Then once the trailer has been
> maneuvered to the water and the vehicle brakes locked and front
> tires blocked, then disconnect the bow clip.


I can honestly say that i have never seen any one block there tires when launching. I am red neck-ish so that is probably a large part of it but if you really do that I commend you and notion that you deserve the safety award of the year


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Just got up from my afternoon nap. Had a dream (nightmare) about the chocks under the fron tires. I've never heard of that. In my nightmare I saw my cherry 96 F150 XLT with only 50,000 miles on it rolling down the ramp bcakwards with me standing on the front of the trailer. :-[


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > . Then once the trailer has been
> > maneuvered to the water and the vehicle brakes locked and front
> > tires blocked, then disconnect the bow clip.
> 
> ...


I block my tires too. Partly because I drive a 5 speed and feel better about having the blocks there in addition to the emergency brake. The only exception to the blocks is when either me or another adult stays behind the wheel with the vehicle running while someone else gets the boat off the trailer. 

With really light skiffs I don't think blocks are such a big deal though, but when you're launching boats that weigh more than the tow vehicle then I think you're pressing your luck if you don't block the tires.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I drive a stick. I have to block tires on a lot of ramps to be able to pull out smoothly.
Simple trick. 4x4 14" long, 8 feet of 1/8" nylon cord. attach cord to one end of 4x4,
tie loop in other end big enough to fit around side mirror. Length of cord should
just allow reach to front tire. Get to ramp, trailer wheels hit water, set parking brake,
hop out, block front tire, loop around mirror. Launch boat. Hop back in truck, first gear,
feather clutch, pop brake and any slippage by clutch is caught by block, ease forward
and block slides along side truck to parking space.
I get some funny looks but many come over to talk about it.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

fly i agree that it makes sense it just amazes me cause I have seen more large 27+feet Center counsel boats being launched over and over and not a single one puts chalks down...only a matter of time i guess. I have always said a good day of fun would be sitting at the boat ramp on the weekend with a 12 pack and just watch everything that goes on ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You obviously need to watch mini-season at the ramp
from the comfort of the restaraunt at Crandon Marina
Key Biscayne. That's funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> You obviously need to watch mini-season at the ramp
> from the comfort of the restaraunt at Crandon Marina
> Key Biscayne. That's funny, I don't care who you are!


Yeah thats a good place, so is Coconut Grove Marina. In the early 80's I worked for Jartran (James A Ryder Trucking) on Tigertail Ave down there. We would grab to go's at Burger King and ate there by the ramp. Even the week days was a freaking riot.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Just for grins heres a pic of one of my well abused wheel blocks










Easy to make, easy to use!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I hate the ramp! The less time I spend there the better. We have worked out a routine to get in and out as fast as possible. I also have a way so the boat doen't get dunked and sit in the sun for several hours with salt water all over it.

I drive straight at the ramp with the accelerator to the floor and when I'm right at the top edge of the ramp I slam on the brakes and cut the wheel hard to the left and swing the trailer around 180 degrees. The momentum flings the boat off the trailer, over the ramp and into the water. I leave the bow clip on and use the winch like a bait caster so the boat doesn't end up out in the middle of the bay. Thats only for the safety of other boaters. My wife is in the boat this whole time to unclip the bow clip. She has got to be fast cause I'm already on the gas and the oldest kid is hanging out the rear window cranking the winch handle while the other two are diving out the doors. Wifey cranks the boat and makes a pass by the jetty so we can dive in the boat after parking the truck. Anybody misses the boat, well, they miss the boat. 

PS, I don't use no stinkin' stern tie downs!

Retrieval is a little more subdued, and usually flanked by uniformed personell.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

> I hate the ramp! The less time I spend there the better. We have worked out a routine to get in and out as fast as possible. I also have a way so the boat doen't get dunked and sit in the sun for several hours with salt water all over it.
> 
> I drive straight at the ramp with the accelerator to the floor and when I'm right at the top edge of the ramp I slam on the brakes and cut the wheel hard to the left and swing the trailer around 180 degrees. The momentum flings the boat off the trailer, over the ramp and into the water. I leave the bow clip on and use the winch like a bait caster so the boat doesn't end up out in the middle of the bay. Thats only for the safety of other boaters. My wife is in the boat this whole time to unclip the bow clip. She has got to be fast cause I'm already on the gas and the oldest kid is hanging out the rear window cranking the winch handle while the other two are diving out the doors. Wifey cranks the boat and makes a pass by the jetty so we can dive in the boat after parking the truck. Anybody misses the boat, well, they miss the boat.
> 
> ...




Thank you un-shore you just brought a smile to my face...literally
I had a image of a gheenoe flying through the air..made me LOL


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

> The momentum flings the boat off the trailer, over the ramp and into the water. I leave the bow clip on and use the winch like a bait caster so the boat doesn't end up out in the middle of the bay.


Dont forget to thumb the spool. If it backlashes, the boat will stop and send the wife flying.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

cal1320:


> Dont forget to thumb the spool. If it backlashes, the boat will stop and send the wife flying


Not only that, then you gotta decide ... waste time untangling,
or get out the knife!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

So if I mention your name to The Lantana Constabulary they Will Rool thier eyes and shake thier head ...


----------



## BUSH_HAWG (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't feel bad, I've owned boats for over 20 years, bass boat, john boat, fish and skis, aluminum bass boat, a couple of walk thru tri hulls, and a 21' center console, I have always driven them on. My Gheenoe is the hardest boat to drive on that I've ever owned. You just gotta practice at it, I've about given up. If its windy and I'm loading somewhere where I can float the boat on from the bank I will, or I'll drop the trolling motor and easy up to the trailer and then winch it up. If its perfect conditions and not to busy I'll drive it up. Don't get worked up about it, thats the worst mistake you can make, it always makes it worse. Stay calm and don't worry about the audience gathering ;D just take your time.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

snooknreds2; thats my 19' center console. I wouldn't do that to my Gheenoe, not heavy enough.
;D

cal1320; Thats part of the older girls job at the back window, plus its a strap so I cut a notch about 10' so it breaks away.


Brett; If that does happen I aint gonna waste my time with no knife, thats what the gun is for.


comerplumbing; Yes, ......but I launch in Boynton.


fly-chucker; It is a learned art and only time and the great advice you get here can help you improve. Just remain calm and like BH said forget about the onlookers, there probly just checking out your cool boat.


PS; my paddle comes in handy at the dock.


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

Great now I don't feel so stupid with retrieving my Noe. I thought it was just me. As others have said I also had a 20' bay boat that was much easier launch and retrieve I'm glad to see I'm not a total putz when it come to retrieving the Noe. 

I personally have decided for me that sloooooowly driving the boat on the last 1/4 of the trailer and then winching it up is the best way for me. I have tried to drive it on only to have it get sideways on me. I also sent to Bass Pro and got the 4' long trailer guides so far that seems to help more than any thing. The only down side I've found is getting the old paws wet may not be much fun in the dead of winter.

When I first got my boat I went down to the Imperial River boat ramp in Bonita, not much boat traffic and made practice launching and retrieving easier. I think this will be one of my winter launch ramps when the wind is howling.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Practice, Practice, Practice! Find a deserted boat ramp and practice! It's the best way and you don't have to worry about being embarassed! I used to tell my first time boat buyers when they would ask these questions after buying a 25,000-55,000 dollar flats boat. It's the only way, just get more time under your belt and you will be laughing at this thread in no time! 
The ramp at Outdoor Resorts in Everglades City is a VERY HARD ramp to learn at. There are others around that are not used as much and it will be alot easier (sp) when there is no one looking! First and for most, your safety comes FIRST, fiberglass can always be repaired, always keep that in the back of your mind! Good luck and tight lines.


PS. You could try Collier Seminole State park, not to many people use that ramp and could get alot of practice there!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

> I hate the ramp! The less time I spend there the better. We have worked out a routine to get in and out as fast as possible. I also have a way so the boat doen't get dunked and sit in the sun for several hours with salt water all over it.
> 
> I drive straight at the ramp with the accelerator to the floor and when I'm right at the top edge of the ramp I slam on the brakes and cut the wheel hard to the left and swing the trailer around 180 degrees. The momentum flings the boat off the trailer, over the ramp and into the water. I leave the bow clip on and use the winch like a bait caster so the boat doesn't end up out in the middle of the bay. Thats only for the safety of other boaters. My wife is in the boat this whole time to unclip the bow clip. She has got to be fast cause I'm already on the gas and the oldest kid is hanging out the rear window cranking the winch handle while the other two are diving out the doors. Wifey cranks the boat and makes a pass by the jetty so we can dive in the boat after parking the truck. Anybody misses the boat, well, they miss the boat.
> 
> ...



Dude, your my hero.  I never really got that routine down. Freaking hitch kept braking away from the ball.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Dude, your my hero.   I never really got that routine down.  Freaking hitch kept braking away from the ball.


I use duct tape and tie wraps like you suggested!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> X3 with the trailer guides. Nothing beats them. Also, I was with a buddy recently as he took the course for a boater's license, and one of the questions had to do with the amount of bunk in the water when loading. I think the answer was 50% in the water, not sure though (somebody correct me if I'm wrong). But having too much of your bunks out of the water is easier than having the trailer in too deep when loading IMO.


X3 with the guide-ons. Makes it easy in case of bad wind/approach. 

I usually leave just about 6" to 1' of the bunks in the water, the rest dry. 

And the biggest help I've found on a tiller setup is to STAND UP. It makes lining up the boat and steering the motor much easier. 

Which brings me to my last tip: You should never have to gun the motor until AFTER the hull is settled on the bunks, and only to drive it up higher. Slow and steady, practice on a non-busy ramp day. If you get good at the approach, you should never have to go much higher than idle speed. 

My $.02

-T


----------



## PatKent (Mar 29, 2009)

If you start from further back from the trailer it gives you more time to get lined up.
This realy helps.


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I never powered-loaded my gheenoe. I just backed the trailer in a little and pushed it off to lanch and winched it up to load. I got some waders for winter time and flip flops for the summer. EZ-PZ.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Ramlin trailer...bunks touching the water. That helps keep the boat strait. Power it untill you can get the winch on it, and reel it up. Liquid Roller is sweet, but you have to apply it to dry bunks every 10 trips or so. The only disadvantage to this style is you have to watch your motor. The ramp may not be steep enough and you will ding your skeg or prop.

I don't like using the PVC post because it can snag on your PP if it hangs out of the boat


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Don't feel bad...my 1st trips to Flamingo I had a hard time backing up my car to droup my Gheenoe. On my 3rd trip I forgot to plug the back of the boat, and my Gheenoe took on water. It was 3:00 AM, and I was standing in the water like Croc food. I was able to plump out the water. I later notices that a few feet away was a large Croc just sitting there looking at us.....

He must of had a good time watching us.... ;D

You just have to keep going out..that is what counts.


----------

